# WIN 2x VIP tickets to Performance Car Show with Chris Knott



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's your chance to *WIN 2x VIP tickets to the Performance Car Show* at Birmingham's NEC (plus entry to Autosport International) for Saturday 14th January 2017 courtesy of *Chris Knott Insurance*.

The Performance Car Show is the leading UK exhibition dedicated to enthusiasts of sports and performance cars. It's the perfect place to see the very best high-performance machines in their full glory and Chris Knott wants to help you get there.

At the show the winner and a friend can meet leading tuning companies, see the latest performance road cars, speak to club members, watch the Live Action Arena precision driving displays and take part in driving experiences.

*The VIP Club tickets include:*
- Entry to the Performance Car Show & Autosport International 
- FREE Parking at NEC
- Access to VIP Club Lounge located in Hall 8
- Fast Track Entry to the Live Action Arena (the UK's largest indoor racetrack)
- Access to VIP enclosure at the top of the Live Action Arena
- Access to Driver Signing sessions (F1 Racing Grid, BTCC Display and VIP Lounge)
- Access to Back Stage Paddock Area in the Live Action Arena
- Access to Coys Auction of rare and historically significant cars
- Paddock Guide
- Goodie Bag

Interested? All you have to do is *get a Chris Knott car insurance quote*, for a vehicle we don't yet insure, between now and 30 November 2016. In fact we'll add anyone who has received a quote since 1 September so it runs for a full 3 months.

To win this prize, which includes the opportunity to get up close and personal with some of the rarest and most exotic supercars on the planet, just call *0800 917 2274 mentioning this forum's unique code* and we'll take down your quote details. You'll receive a competitive insurance quote for comparison and automatic entry in the draw.

Don't forget you can get a quote about 30 days ahead of the expiry of your cover with the current provider. That means most members with a renewal date in December also have the chance to be included.

Good luck! Get calling for that quote.

best,
Nick

**************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
A few positive comments from car club/forum members and enthusiasts who have asked us to quote recently:

_"Spoke to CK and they wiped the floor and gave me a quote of £280 even with all the mods declared. I know who I will be choosing next year."_ *Carlsberg*

_"Just changed my Insurance to CK as they beat my renewal price by £300 rang up my insurance to cancel they said oh lets see if we can beat it and came back with a higher quote than the renewal."_ *ardente*

_"Considering where I live and parking on the street, declared mods, my insurance with CK, for the first time, was £100 cheaper than my previous year and £175 less than the renewal for non-modded would have been."_ *Shel*

_"I'm now insured with CKI. Dealing with my quote and subsequent questions was a lady called Kathy, very polite, very helpful. The quote I received was 15% less that my renewal quote from HD on MP215 with no other mods. Over the past weeks I've added to my policy a cat-back exhaust, Eibach Springs, Induction hose, Mountune Quik Shifter, Gloss Plastics all at no extra cost, no admin fees etc. I could not be happier with the service received. Thanks Chris Knott Insurance."_ *Darran*

*PS.* Genuine quote requests only please - we reserve the right to request a copy of your existing insurance renewal to confirm eligibility within the time frame of the competition.


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a reminder that if your car insurance is due before January you could *WIN 2x VIP tickets to the Performance Car Show* at Birmingham's NEC (plus entry to Autosport International) for Saturday 14th January 2017 courtesy of *Chris Knott Insurance*.

This is a great prize for all you petrol-heads (worth £250) - just check out our previous post - you'll be impressed by how much the VIP tickets include and what a great day out you and a mate could enjoy.

To enter, all you have to do is *get a Chris Knott car insurance quote*, for a vehicle we don't yet insure, between now and 30/11/2016. The competition started on 01/09/2016 so we're already a month in. And, as we can quote 30 days ahead, even if you're not due until December you can still qualify by getting a quote during the competition period.

For your car insurance quote and to see how much you could save, simply call *0800 917 2274 mentioning this forum's unique code*. You'll automatically be entered for the draw when we give you our quote. Oh, and we're enthusiast and mod-friendly too so you can be sure we understand your needs as a better than average owner/driver.

Pick up the phone!

What are you waiting for? Get a great quote and the chance to win this fantastic prize for you and a friend. Why not get your friend to request a quote too (if their renewal is due) and you'll double your chances.

All the best. Did we say, pick up the phone?

best,
Nick

**************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
We love car enthusiasts like you. Here's some of the evidence:

_"After spending what feels like a large chunk of my last week trying to find an insurance company that will cover me with my current modifications and potential future plans it was proving difficult. One phone call later; competitive price and friendly staff."_ *Cal, GT86/BRZ Drivers Club*

_"Just insured again for the year. Best quote I got. Thank you Chris Knott."_ *Jim_Bling, BimmerForums*

_"Had a quote today from CKI and was absolutely shocked! The best I had until CKI was £391 TPFT but for FC protected and a host of extras £325. Thanks. As soon as I am ready, I shall be switching to CKI ..... Awesome."_ *ACC21260, Focus CC Owners Club*

_"Can I say, a very reasonable premium from CK for my Giulietta (and, whisper it, MX5). Giulietta retained by CK and MX5 moved from those people that like(d) to quote you happy."_ *Harbey26815, Alfa Romeo Owners Club*

_"It was a no-brainer for me Nick, you were WAYYYYYY cheaper than where I was, cheaper than comparison sites and the lassie that called me back was extremely professional and engaging. Communication has been excellent, much better than the company I was with."_ *Nyx1962, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Thought I'd just remind members that this is the last month of our awesome Autumn Prize Draw where you can *WIN a PAIR of VIP Tickets to the Performance Car Show* booked for Saturday 14th January 2017 (worth £250).

All you have to do is *get a Chris Knott Car Insurance quote before 01 December*. We can quote 30 days ahead so if your insurance is due up to 30 December we can still quote you before the deadline.

You'll have seen from our other posts that Chris Knott is currently saving car club members an average of just over £230 against their existing renewal and over £54 against the best alternative quote they can find out there.

So, call us for a quote - see how much we can save YOU and gain automatic entry in our Autumn Prize Draw.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 - please mention this club/forum to ensure you receive the full insurance benefit of club membership.*

best,
Nick

*PS. Here's a link to the Performance Car Show so you can check it out and see what's included in your VIP tickets.*

********************
*Recent Testimonials from fellow car enthusiasts...*

_"Good work guys. Great experience with your renewals team just now. Firstly very open and honest and secondly, matching last year's quote, which will do me for another year at least. Fills me with the confidence that should a need to claim ever arise, you'll look after me in the same manner. Thanks, Waz"_ *wazza, THE Corrado Forum*

_"My quote from Chris Knott was only £13 cheaper than another quote I had got, but hey, cheaper is cheaper and I was happy to take out a policy with you after hearing all the positive comments on here! I spoke to Rebecca a couple of times when sorting my policy out and she was really friendly and helpful "_ *Kat, DS3 Owners Club*

_"I was hit a few months ago causing minor damage to the passenger door. A non-fault accident. I'm insured through Chris Knott. I called later that day. Had a courtesy car the beginning of the next week. Car taken away for repair and had it back about ten days later. Courtesy car was a skoda superb and was really nice to drive. Repair was to a high standard. A good experience overall."_ *cheekee, Civinfo*

_"I think the true test of an insurance broker/company is when you do have to go through the claims process. I moved to Chris Knott a week or so ago and although I hope never to have to claim on the policy, it's reassuring that the service recieved lived up to expectations."_ *Strax, Fiesta ST Owners Club*

_"I've recently been through the claims process with Chris Knott & Highway for a non-fault claim. Called on the day of the accident. Car was collected the next day, courtesy car (16 plate A5) arrived the same day a little later (provided by my insurer at no cost to me). After a few weeks, the car was dropped back off at my work and I was given an opportunity to review the work. The courtesy car was collected from work the next day. As it's a non-fault claim on my part I imagine it may have worked slightly differently from what JamesBaby experienced but still an otherwise pleasant dealing with solicitors/insurers (which I'm sure you'll all agree can be a rare occurrence)._ *Dangerousfish, DS3 Club*

_"So in the post today came my renewal quote from Tesco ....Nearly double lasts years quote lol what planet they on, off to the go fatblokes site and better comming up with Churchy as the main player and wayhey tesco bank ... ohh yes on there they are cheaper than a renewal lol. Next step Chris Knott, and even better than Churchy great deal with Recovery and Key Cover, overseas, the works and a further £20 cheaper, uk call centre to [uk staff] and a Personal Account Manager if you want, so at the end of the month my PAM will be calling me to confirm all the details, only one downside £150 deposit which is quite hefty compared to churchy £70. Good Service. Polite and very helpful."_ *thepaws4, Mazda6 Owners Club*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: AND THE WINNER IS...*

Put up the bunting, light the firework fuses and start the fanfare - we're announcing the winner of our latest prize draw.

Our winner plus a friend will receive VIP tickets to the Performance Car Show (featuring Autosport International) at the NEC in January and all they had to do was ask Chris Knott Insurance to quote for their car insurance. They didn't even have to take up the policy to qualify.

And that's certainly the case with this winner drawn at random from all the entries. Very many congratulations to Gordon Macmillan of Dunbartonshire, Scotland - a member of the Saab Owners Club GB.

We'll make contact with Gordon first thing on Monday to give him the good news.

Well, that's almost it for this year. Aside from answering any questions or contributing to discussions there's just one more post to make next week. We'll be letting you know our opening hours over Christmas so you can contact us if your car insurance renewal is due in the coming weeks.

best,
Nick

*QUOTELINE:* 0800 917 2274
*ONLINE:* Callback Request

********************
*FEEDBACK RECEIVED*

_"I'm with @ChrisKnottIns with HondaKarma's referral and the premiums I'm paying [are] much less than what comparison websites quoted me and that's with 1 year NCD and I live in London."_ *legend-ary, HondaKarma*

_"I've been with them the last 3 years now. Never had the need to file a claim, so can't comment on that aspect, but overall it's been a painless experience, (or at least as painless as compulsory insurance can be) and they have matched any of the competitors' prices, where they were higher than the competition."_ *turbopete, Mercedes-Benz Owner Forum*

_"Got my mk2 VR6 with you and my winter runaround and just sorted my house buildings and contents through yourself - saved me a fortune. The more pennies to spend on the mk2 now."_ *boab3, VR6 Owners Club*

_"CK had never come remotely close to any of my previous quotes on my cars, nor my father's (range of fast Audis, Porkas, Astons), regardless of spotless licences and claims history. This year, however, they beat both my quotes on the Zed by a decent amount and the "new starter" Golf I've bought for my fiancee. The quote was still high, but no NCB to use as it's on the Zed and a driver who hasn't held a policy for 9 years due to driving other cars meant it was always going to be. So in summary, thanks to the guys for giving me at least another 6 months on the Zed before the wedding forces sale!"_ *JAD, Z4 Forum*

_"I bought my insurance through Chris Knott today, having not owned my GT86 for long enough to be eligible last year, and wanted to provide yet more positive feedback. I can honestly say I've never had such a fast, straightforward, experience taking out insurance. I phoned twice, both times in the middle of the day during my lunch break, and both times my call was answered immediately... I'd like to thank Kim and [Ian] who I spoke to today...for their excellent service too; it's nice to talk to someone who sounds genuine and friendly rather than the usual call centre robot reading through a script. There was no high-pressure sales pitch for all sorts of unnecessary extras either. CK were also able to beat my cheapest quote (which happened to be my renewal quote) by 10%, so it was a real no-brainer to take out the policy through them. Unlike many insurers, there was no fee for using a credit card. Great service, great price, and I'd happily recommend Chris Knott to others."_ *spikyone, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*


----------

